# 1 to 5, 5 to 10



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

I couldn't come up w/ a name for my new journal, so why not just call it like it is?  1 pound to 5, then 5 pounds to 10.

The short term goal is to lose 5 pounds by my bday of 9/30.  That's 24 days from now!  I don't think that's asking too much, do you?

My goal after that will be to lose another 5 pounds by Halloween.  That will be 10 pounds in two months.  Do-able?  

Just to catch you guys up a little.  I won't be doing the show in November.  It appears that my IVF will be coming up about that time and it's about damn time -- that's all I gotta say!    We are happy and we are praying that it results in a wonderful baby miracle for us.  We are prepared that we may get twins!  So, until then, it's just lose a little more, get healthier, eat healthy and continue my workouts.

Cardio will still be top priority, and my weight training will be changed a little.  I am going back to a full body workout and will not go light, but will not go heavy.  I want to stay somewhere right in the middle but still with very little rest between sets.  My goals is to finish my weight training w/in 30 minutes.

OK, here we go:

No cardio this morning since we just got in late yesterday and I'm fighting a cold.  I plan to go in the morning for cardio.

I won't post foods because my diet might be a little different from day to day and depending on how I feel, but I'm going back to eating mostly veggies, fruits, chicken and stuff like that.  No breads, no cokes, no sweets!  Period!

OK, be back later to check on my new space.  Oh, I gained no weight on our little trip/vacation -- which is a good thing.  I'm still weighing 120.  I guess all that walking and hiking we did paid off.


Peace,
Fitty


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)

Good luck.  I'm sure the gang will be following along, too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

Look Trips -- you're my first reply!!!!

You get a  for that!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 6, 2006)

Fitty!! I missed you!!  I will try to holla at you later on this week, work is  right now, so I may just email you my questions...if that's ok??

how many days a week are you doing fullbody?? I had considered going back to fullbody, or doing uppers/lowers until work straightens out...but I just haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet 

how was your trip?? Things just weren't the same without you on IM!!


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

B, put that pic in ur avatar up in yo gallery


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

I agree she should too.  BTW, Thanks for saying hi to ME in MY new journal ken!


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I agree she should too.  BTW, Thanks for saying hi to ME in MY new journal ken!



lol i'm sorry. looks good   Goodluck with your goals


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Fitty!! I missed you!!  I will try to holla at you later on this week, work is  right now, so I may just email you my questions...if that's ok??
> 
> how many days a week are you doing fullbody?? I had considered going back to fullbody, or doing uppers/lowers until work straightens out...but I just haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet
> 
> how was your trip?? Things just weren't the same without you on IM!!



I missed you too jellybean!

I think I'm going to shoot for 4 days a week for full body for now.  I'm also going to shoot for 5 to 6 days for cardio.  My plan is to knock out the weights really quick and then move on to cardio.  I'm going to try to keep my cardio strictly to stepmill and elliptical.

The trip was good aside from coming home w/ a cold.  I will try to have some pics up soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

hey beautiful! Hope you had a great time here! WIsh I coulda seen you...I was even looking to do a little 'road trip'....but wasn't able to....
10lbs in 2 months? For you? Walk in the park! You have the motivation and drive...
did I hear that right? You are gonna do your whole body 4 days a week?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yep, I'm going to try to do that 4 days a week.  We'll see how it works out!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

when ya gonna let the muscles rest?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm thinking I might do something like 
Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday.  That should be good


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

or...monday, tuesday, thursday and friday....my 'cycle II' schedule. push/pull?
have weekends and wednesday to recover? (or cardio)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

or...whole body, three times per week: mon/wed/fri?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah...same difference!  I think it will be okay.  I'm gonna try it and then see how it works.  I may change to a Mon/Wed/Fri/Sat type deal...we'll see.  I want to do more than three times per week, so we'll see how the four starts out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)

You could always do M/W/F/Su/Tu/Th/Sa

7 times over a 2 week period = 3.5 workouts per week.  Nothing says it has to be exactly 3 or 4 every week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, and I may even change it up from week to week, depending on what's happenin', and I usually don't workout on Sundays -- so for now I'll just keep it to that.  If I find out it's too much or if I don't like it, I'll change it up.  I have someone kinda helping me too, and this is what he suggested, so let's see what happens...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

No workout this morning, I....HAVE....GOT....TO....GET....RID....OF....THIS....STUPID....SORE THROAT!!!

So needless to say, I got no sleep last night.  I did bring my stuff though and I plan to workout this afternoon at lunchtime.

I also wrote down my workout, so I'll be postin' that after I'm done.

OK, gotta go get something to eat so I can take my supps!  Be right back to make the rounds.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

hey hottie!
um...if u are still sick....take it easy for another day...let yor body heal...then you can attack.
oh...and why isn't that avi pic in your gallery?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok, it is now


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Ok, it is now









you that saying..more than a handful...don't listen to them! 
AND U ARE NOT SMILING! WHERE'S THAT BEAUTIFUL, FRIENDLY SMILE OF YOURS?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't like my smile!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

i do..so does everbody else.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> i do..so does everbody else.



I like more than her smile


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

heh...didn't think I had to state the obvious..... 
have u heard her voice.....it's.....wow...... 

I'm definately getting her cloned...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> heh...didn't think I had to state the obvious.....
> have u heard her voice.....it's.....wow......



ummm, NO!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 7, 2006)

hi Tammy!!  Take it easy til you feel better!!  I would say go with a 3x a week on fullbody..4 days isn't giving you enough rest in between workouts 

so..is that website you gave to me going to pay for your IVF??  We are thinking on it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

hey jellybean.  Yes, it is.  They pay 100% of the cost...the problem is, it takes about 8 to 10 months before you come up for your services.....luckily our timeframe is just about up!!!  

I'm gonna give the 4x/week a shot and just see how it works out.   I may find that it's too much....and will have to decrease to 3x/week....we'll see what the growth does.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

here's my workout for today:

Arnold Press: 10/11
Lateral Raise: 10/12
Leg Ext: 50/13
Ham Curls FreeMotion: 15/15
Tricep Rope Pushdown: 50/13
Overhd Tricep Press: 20/12
BB Bicep Curl: 40/12
Cable Curl: 40/12
Lat Pulldown: 60/13
Straight arm/bar pushdown: 60/15
*W/O time: 22 minutes flat*

15 minutes stepmill


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> ummm, NO!



All you have to do is call me!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

OK, now that I just got told that my workout sucks!  I think I will change it to a 3x/week workout and this is what it's going to be tomorrow.  

Lat Pulldowns
Seated Rows
Squats
Dead lifts
Flat Bench
(will do pushups between the bench and cable flyes)
Cable Flyes
DB Curls
Mil Press
Arnold Press

Then I think that's going to be it for this week, I will probably do cardio only on Saturday.
Then I think next week I will do Monday/Wed/Fri for lifting.

Oh yeah, I'll be going heavy enough also that I'll only be able to get out 12 to 13 reps


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok, you guys have to see this!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Tammy  Nice journal!!! So what's this...a website is paying for you to have a baby? I'm lost!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2006)

I wonder if he knows that he is plastered all over the internet doing that dance...

and before you ask...yes, that is mine.     It was taken yesterday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

I love that ass!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Hey Tammy  Nice journal!!! So what's this...a website is paying for you to have a baby? I'm lost!!!




yes Free-IVF.com.  You have to go through a lot of hoops, but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I love that ass!!!



I'll second, third and forth that


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> All you have to do is call me!!!!


um..yeah....I tried that earlier..and got your VOICE MAIL!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

JLB001 said:


> I wonder if he knows that he is plastered all over the internet doing that dance...
> 
> and before you ask...yes, that is mine.  It was taken yesterday.





Fitgirl70 said:


> I love that ass!!!


 
um..I'm.....speechless.....just say..that I 2nd Tam!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> I'll second, third and forth that


must be some good viagra, eh mi amigo!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> um..yeah....I tried that earlier..and got your VOICE MAIL!!!!



And you didn't leave a message why?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> OK, now that I just got told that my workout sucks! I think I will change it to a 3x/week workout and this is what it's going to be tomorrow.
> 
> Lat Pulldowns
> Seated Rows
> ...


hmm...me-n-billie alrady said that..but not so directly... 
I like the two exercises per body part. 
now, that you are gonna be doing them three times per week, are you gonna do different exercises per day or same exercises three days for the week?
If u go or the same exercises, all looks great, but u are doing 2 of the same presses for delts. (just variations) How about mil press and upright rows? (the uprights will also it the medial heads as well as traps.)
just my .02 worth...

maybe one more eensy, teensy idea:
instead of 2 sets of high reps...maybe 3 sets of a reverse pyramid? 
1) low: 4-6 reps
2) medium: 8 - 10 reps
3) high: 12 - 14 reps?
Recruit all fibers.
just something to kick around.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> And you didn't leave a message why?


I wanted to go straight to the source...


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 8, 2006)

that ass....OH.....MY.....GOD.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> OH.....MY.....GOD.....



Yes?  Did someone call me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, no workout again this morning.  I have almost NO voice.  It's a little roughy this morning.  Still I don't feel bad except for the sore throat and the laryngitis.

I have to go into the dentist in just a little bit for the tooth that I chipped last weekend.  Probably nothing big, but they do want to go ahead and take x-rays.

OK, off to get some breakfast really quick.  Be back soon.

OH yes, *TGIF*


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2006)

So what kind of hoops do you have to go through?

Still not feeling well? Hope you feel better soon. Sucks about the tooth, how'd you chip it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2006)

I chipped the tooth eating a chip....    funny huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2006)

No way!!! Really? Was it a tough chip?  

I'm so sensitive about my teeth, I don't think I'd live through chipping one!!! Really sad I know, but i haven't been to a dentist since '95. To get my next tattoo, Lisa is requiring I go to the dentist...so I've been looking for one that will knock me out before he touches my teeth!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I chipped the tooth eating a chip....  funny huh?


so..that's the official story? 'cause rumpr has it...it was do to some wild    something about losing the deposit on the room due to bed frame damage....how the chandelier was ripped from the cieling..I dunno want to know...

You saucy vixen you..... 

Good morning, Tam! Hope the rest of your day was great! After the call, I waited a little while longer till the work day was done for the builders, then drove to the house to take pics....well...my luck; dumb camera wouldn't work, even tho Ihad just charged it up..AND! It started to rain on me....oi.

Big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2006)

LOL....I think I just bit down on it wrong and it went right into the corner of the tooth and chipped it right off!!!  Luckily it doesn't hurt


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Yes? Did someone call me?


modest?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> After the call, I waited a little while longer till the work day was done for the builders, then drove to the house to take pics....well...my luck; dumb camera wouldn't work, even tho Ihad just charged it up..AND! It started to rain on me....oi.[/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> Big plans for the weekend?



So you decided to just go to the gym right????


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

no ma'am..I went to the house, found out my camera did't work..so called and gave a verbal updte on their house. Then...went to parent's house, which was right down the street...had dinner...sister and nieces came over for a while. (I'm such a good uncle...if I do say so myself)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> LOL....I think I just bit down on it wrong and it went right into the corner of the tooth and chipped it right off!!! Luckily it doesn't hurt


did I tell you about the time I chipped out 1/2 my front toofas(tooth) with a softball bat?
yep...took the jack-ass of the day award for that one.
There I was....
Was in a hurry, trying to get my bat out of my truck. it was pouring down raining...and of course the bat was lodged between the seat and floor board. Me...having little patience...gave a mighty yank on it...as well as calling it some choice names...came free...and the end of the handle popped me in the mouth, chipping the tooth. 
looked like 'Snagglepuss' for the weekend till i could get to the dentist on Monday...
-true story


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> that ass....OH.....MY.....GOD.....



Shhh...Tammy might try to bite it.  LMAO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2006)

JLB001 said:


> Shhh...Tammy might try to bite it.  LMAO




Hey remember:  you asked me to and I told you that I would have to think about it!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2006)

JLB001 said:


> Shhh...Tammy might try to bite it.  LMAO



and that's a bad thing?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Hey remember:  you asked me to and I told you that I would have to think about it!



Tease.  lol

Tam...Mexican Food tonight at 7:30.  That gives you plenty of time to drive your butt to Houston


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2006)

Uhhhh yeah!!!  Who you havin' mexican with?????  

Wish I could come to Houston -- that would be awesome!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2006)

OK, I'm back.  I cracked it a little deeper than I thought and had to have a crown.  While I was there I got some whitening trays and have to go back in about 2 to 3 weeks for my permanent crown to be put on


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2006)

OK, I'm being vey bad today with my diet!  I can't get by without having my bagel w/ pb, protein powder and banana.  Do you think if that's all I ate - I'd get fat???


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Tam! How's it going?? Sorry to hear about the tooth  I don't like going to the dentist 

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh.. and a bagel with pb.. that sounds like heaven


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2006)

Heya fitty....new new digs you got here!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

hiya Tam!
hope that didn't hurt....
I've had my first cavity last checkup... 
the bagel sounds good....I like a cinamon bagel w/ strawberry cream cheese...don't have them very often...

Hope your weekend is going great! What are you two kids doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2006)

moring couSON


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey lady!
How was the weekend?
have fun?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 11, 2006)

Mornin' all...sick as a dog today!!!  My sore throat turned into a sinus infection I think.  

I'm working just a few hours today and then going to the doctor this afternoon.

Hope you're all doing well!  Hope you had a good weekend.

Jenny, I love your wedding pictures honey.  I hope to see more soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2006)

hey...you arent allowed to be sick. So get better, 'k? Great.
Glad we could have this little talk...

the change of season is wreaking havoc on my sinuses....

hope you are feeling better!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 11, 2006)

Tam...can you go to the O with me the end of the month??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 11, 2006)

At the end of this month???  Sorry no can do sweet cheeks!  

It's my bday and we have plans -- maybe I'll get some diamonds....


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 11, 2006)

k.    I wanna goooooooooooo


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2006)

isn't the O next month?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 11, 2006)

the end of this month.    like 3 weeks


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought it was in October too!   If it's in October, I could probably go.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2006)

I forgot to mention!  I've lost 2 of the 5 pounds that I want to lose before my bday.  So maybe if I'm really, really, really good -- I can lose more than 5 pounds before my bday!   We'll see what happens. 

 to everyone


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2006)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2006)

What's in your.....oh...uh....Morning couSON!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I forgot to mention! I've lost 2 of the 5 pounds that I want to lose before my bday. So maybe if I'm really, really, really good -- I can lose more than 5 pounds before my bday! We'll see what happens.
> 
> to everyone


or...if u are really, really naughty you can drop more than 5lbs too!
(hope that puts a smile on your face!)

Feeling better?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2006)

I had to get a shot in my booty yesterday and got some antibiotics and some codine cough medicine.  I should be feeling better tomorrow!  Still have a low, raspy voice...but other than that, just tired.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

I am feeling so much better today!  Still a little frog in my throat, but feeling much, much better!!    I need to go get some breakfast and take my antibiotics.  Tomorrow is the last day of those, thanks be to God!

I plan to workout at lunch, so we'll see if I get to.  I think it's going to be really, really busy around here today.

OK everyone -- please say a prayer for me -- I've put in for a transfer here at work.  A girl in marketing is having a baby and isn't coming back to work, so I've put in for her Marketing Coordinator position.  I really hope I get it, it would be so good for me right now.

Also!!!  I think I can tell you guys, you're all like family to me:  we are in real need for some cash.  My husband's company is in trouble right now and they have some options and hopefully things will turn around, but they are not positive about it....soooooo; I made hand made scarves last year for a craft fair here and did really, really well.  So I'm making them again this year, but we are not having a craft fair so I need to get rid of them another way.  If you guys know of anyone that might want to buy one, or if you want to...I know some of you live in colder climates and hand made scarves make great gifts too.

If anyone wants one or wants to see pics...I'm happy to post pics and they're all going to be really cheap...probably $12 or $15!

Thanks guys, I know I can always count on you all to give me the information that I need or help out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll say a prayer for you Tammy, good luck! I'm glad your feeling better, though getting a shot in the toosh is never fun!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Roc


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 13, 2006)

post some pics honey!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll take some when I get  home tonight...thanks sweetie.

I'm glad to see you on here.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Tammy

I'll say a special prayer.

And sign me up for two scarves.  Make them girly colors for my two nieces (5 and 3 yo).  They can be my special X-Mas gift From Godfather Uncle Boiler.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

ooooh, pink and purple....got one done already.  I'll do another one and then ship them to you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Godfather Uncle Boiler.



Is that what they actually call you???


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Is that what they actually call you???



 It's "Uncle Steve".  They will love the scarves, though.

I am the oldest one's Godfather.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 13, 2006)

....we have about 3 Billy's in the family, my first Christmas here, we were all opening gifts and my mother in law made a slip and told on of the kids to thank their uncle billie (instead of aunt) and it kinda stuck...at Christmas time, I am still Uncle Billie...I think it's kinda cute


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

That's so cute!  Uncle billie  

I get called Aunt Tam Tam


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> ....we have about 3 Billy's in the family, my first Christmas here, we were all opening gifts and my mother in law made a slip and told on of the kids to thank their uncle billie (instead of aunt) and it kinda stuck...at Christmas time, I am still Uncle Billie...I think it's kinda cute



Maybe you shouldn't dye your hair black, Billie.  I wouldn't want to hear any stories about your hubby being behind you screaming out "Uncle Billy, YES, Uncle Billy!!!!!!"


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> That's so cute! Uncle billie
> 
> I get called Aunt Tam Tam


I get called: "Big Daddy" once in a while...but that's private...


Hi Tam! How's the voice today! U sounded so cute the other day!

GOOD LUCK WITH THE NEW POSITION! Marketing? That would be AWESOME!  

I'll let you know about the scarves....I'm still not out of the woods, myself...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 14, 2006)

No prob Burner....I know things will be okay...just gotta utilize my talents to try to help out the household....know what I mean???

I'm also working with the guy that pointed me in the direction of that weightloss/detox program that I did a while back and am doing some advertising and marketing for him and am making a little bit of money.   I'm actually working a seminar for him on the 23rd and he's paying me to work for him for about an hour and a half.  It's not going to pay much, but it will at least buy gas!!!  

OK, gotta get busy, talk to you guys in a bit!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 14, 2006)

OK... gotta go get my workout in now.  Be back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 14, 2006)

Back now, workout was okay -- just a 30 minute jog outside on our track here.  It's actually pretty nice outside today and there was a bit of a breeze, so I decided to take my run outside.

Had a pretty good lunch too....so I'd say I'm definitely back on track.  Feeling about 99% back to normal.  Should feel pretty normal by tomorrow.  

OK, gotta get some more work done...will be back.
Where is everyone today?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2006)

I went into work late...then was out at one of the bases installing stuff.
How's you? Glad to hear u are feeling better!
How's the voice?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 14, 2006)

The voice is all back and better!!  YIPEE!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2006)

wahoo!
i HATE it when my voice goes out...very annoying....
glad u are on the amends!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, all is doing well.  About to wrap up and go home now.

Hope you had a good day...are you working out tonight?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 15, 2006)

Mornin' all!  TGIF!!!!  
*WOO HOO!!!!*

I'm so glad this week is over.  I have been so tired lately and would love to just rest up this weekend.  I did not workout this morning and probably will not at lunch either.  I think I'll just save it for tomorrow morning and take the boys to the gym and then to swim

BBL, gotta go get some food -- I'M STAAAARRRVING


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2006)

hey lady!
I wish...didn't get home till nearly 10pm...and was beat.
am going this afternoon though!
Get some rest this weekend!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 15, 2006)

Fitty!! I have missed you guys this week, I am so glad your feeling better

when can you give us a pic of the scarves??


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 15, 2006)

just saw boilers journal...nevermind


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 15, 2006)

I like the style of the purple one...can you make me one in a dark Burgandy??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 15, 2006)

Just like the purple one?  Dark burgandy...sure can!

Thanks jellybean -- I've missed you too.  Hope work is easing up a bit


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 15, 2006)

yep...a really dark red   thanks!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 15, 2006)

B -- I'll pick up the burgandy yarn today


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2006)

does this mean I have you two ladies to myself?
WAHOO!
HI BILLIE!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 15, 2006)

If we're the only three here....then I'd say yeppers


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2006)

oh..yeah...sometimes..it IS good to be me...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2006)

Jokes for the day! 

Two guys were discussing popular family trends on sex, marriage, and values.  Stu said, "I didn't sleep with my wife before we got married, Did you?"Leroy replied, "I'm not sure, What was her maiden name?" 

A little boy went up to his father and asked: "Dad, where did all of My intelligence come from?"The father replied.  "Well son, you must have got it from your mother, cause I still have mine" 

"Mr.  Clark, I have reviewed this case very carefully," the divorce Court Judge said, "And I've decided to give your wife $775 aweek.""That's very fair, your honor," the husband said.  "And every nowand Then I'll try to send her a few bucks myself," 

A doctor examined a woman, took the husband aside, and said, "I don't like the looks of your wife at all," "Me neither doc," said the husband.  "But she's a great cook and really good with the kids. 

A blonde calls Delta Airlines and asks, "Can you tell me how long it'll take to fly from San Francisco to New York City?"  The agent replies, "Just a minute..."  "Thank you," the blonde says, and hangs up. 

This guy has been sitting in a bar all night, staring at a blonde Wearing the tightest pants he's ever seen.  Finally his curiosity gets the best Of him, so he walks over and asks,"How do you get into those pants?"The young woman looks him over and replies, "Well, you could start by buying me a drink." 

Moe: "My wife got me to believe in religion."  Joe: "Really?" 
Moe: "Yeah.  Until I married her I didn't believe in hell."


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2006)

More jokes!

COLONOSCOPIES A physician claimed that the following
 are actual comments made by his patients
(predominately male) while he was performing their
colonoscopies:
1."Take it easy, Doc.  You're boldly going where no man has gone before!"
2."Find Amelia Earhart yet?"
3."Can you hear me NOW?"
4.Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we  there  yet?"
5."You know, in Arkansas, we're now legally married."
6."Any sign of the trapped miners, Chief?"
7."You put your left hand in, you take your left hand out..."
8."Hey!  Now I know how a Muppet feels!"
9."If your hand doesn't fit, you must quit!"
10."Hey Doc, let me know if you find my dignity."
11."You used to be an executive at Enron, didn't  you?"
12."God, Now I know why I am not gay."

And the best one of them all...
13. "Could you write a note for my wife saying that my head is not up
there."


----------



## Devlin (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, I just realized I hadn't checked in here yet and boy have I missed a lot.  Glad you are feeling better and I'll be saying a prayer for you and the hubby to turn things around.  As soon as the yearling horse sale is over on the 25th,  I'll be in a position to get a couple scarves.  I'm thinking 4 with one maybe being a baby blue or royal blue, one a red, and one or two burgundy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, thanks Dev...I seriously appreciate it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2006)

Mornin' all!  Monday going okay so far!  I plan to go workout at lunch as I had a meeting early this morning and didn't get a chance to go this morning.

Man, my week is going to be extremely busy, Thurs is bday dinner, Friday is my hubby's class reunion, and Sat. I have the seminar and then possibly something Sat night.
Aaaaannnddd, I have meetings today!  YIKES  

So much to do...so little time

Oh my gosh and I just remembered, 13 more days until I have to reach my goal of 5 pounds by my bday


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2006)

YOU CAN DO IT!
Good morning!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tammy....I may call you tomorrow...I need a shoulder


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2006)

Call me whenever you want honey!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2006)

OK, I did not get to go workout at lunch.  I wish I had....it is absolutely gorgeous outside today!  I may go workout after work if I can get to it, don't know I still have painting in my kitchen to do -- so it may have to rest until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2006)

Monday Jokes!

You have two choices in life:
You can stay single and be miserable, 
or get married and wish you were dead.


At a cocktail party, one woman said to another, 
"Aren't you wearing your wedding ring on the wrong finger?"
"Yes, I am. I married the wrong man."



A lady inserted an ad in the classifieds:
"Husband Wanted". 
Next day she received a hundred letters.
They all said the same thing:
"You can have mine."


When a woman steals your husband,
there is no better revenge than to let her keep him.


A woman is incomplete until she is married. Then she is finished 


A little boy asked his father,
"Daddy, how much does it cost to get married?"
Father replied, "I don't know son, I'm still paying." 



A young son asked,
"Is it true Dad, that in some parts of Africa 
a man doesn't know his wife until he marries her?"
Dad replied, "That happens in every country, son."



Then there was a woman who said,
"I never knew what real happiness was until I got married, 
and by then, it was too late."



Marriage is the triumph of imagination over intelligence.



If you want your spouse to listen and pay strict attention to every word you say -- talk in your sleep.



Just think, if it weren't for marriage, men would go through life thinking they had no faults at all. 


First guy says, "My wife's an angel!"
Second guy remarks, "You're lucky, mine's still alive."



A Woman's Prayer:
"Dear Lord, I pray for: Wisdom, to understand a man, to Love and to forgive him, and for patience, for his moods. 

Because Lord, if I pray for Strength I'll just beat him to death" 


Husband and wife are waiting at the bus stop with their nine children. A blind man joins them after a few minutes. When the bus arrives, they find it overloaded and only the wife and the nine kids are able to fit onto the bus. 
So the husband and the blind man decide to walk. After a while, the husband gets irritated by the ticking of the stick of the blind man as he taps it on the sidewalk, and says to him, "Why don't you put a piece of rubber at the end of your stick? That ticking sound is driving me crazy." The blind man replies, "If you would've put a rubber at the end of YOUR stick, we'd be riding the bus . so shut the hell up."


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2006)

Mornin' all!

I could've sworn that I logged for the day already, but I guess I didn't!!!  HA!

The day has been busy already!  I've got so much to do this week, it's not going to be funny!  

Breakfast was a joke today, actually I wasn't hungry at all this morning and just had two slices of wheat toast w/ pb about 30 minutes ago....yep I know that b/fast is the most important meal of the day, but when you're not hungry, you're just not hungry.  I don't know what has happened w/ my diet, but as soon as I made that Sept resolution to lose 5 pounds by my bday -- I just have not had the desire to eat...much less eat healthy!!

I am running today at lunch (because it's so beautiful outside today) I need to run some errands, so I will just jog to the store, it's not too far away and run an errand then swing by and get a salad!  Sounds good to me!

OIK, talk to you guys in a bit.  Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey! Good morning!
do u have a mrp shake u can take in a situation like this? Or...maybe something really light...even if just PB on a spoon...sometimes that will trigger me to want to eat a little while after that?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, you're probably right B -- I need to keep a shake or two on hand and I normally do, but I just have no desire to eat!

Oh well, what I do eat is pretty healthy and I know how to make good choices, so, we'll see...whatever happens, happens!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2006)

You are doing so great! So just do what your body tells you.
Has there been a tempurature shift? Summer is pretty much winding down...at least here....maybe your body is making seasonal changes? Does that affect us like other animals? I dunno...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah, there's definitely been a chance in weather here, not by much....but just a tad!  Maybe it does effect us like other animals/mammals....not sure!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2006)

so..hmm...maybe your body is being affected by it's surroundings and adapting...
got thru all your meetings yesterday?
So....when ya gonna unleash this new news?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2006)

Probably....and I did lose another 1/2 inch on my waist....so that's good!

Yep, got through all of my meetings yesterday and the rest of this week is going to be just as busy....but I like it when it's busy!

I will probably let everyone know about my news at the end of next week.  I got a little more information on it last Friday, so it's looking really good....just to need to wait to see what is really going to come of it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2006)

Good morning! Happy Hump Day to you!
Hope your day is off to a great start!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2006)

It's going pretty good. Going to go workout at lunch and grab a salad and working on some projects for work right now....so, it's slow, but it's good!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2006)

Heya Fitty!

FYI, I am booked to be in Dallas the week of Oct 22nd!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2006)

Get out!!!  What for?  How long!

Let's hook up for lunch!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm flying in on Saturday morning, out on Wednesday night.  I'll let you know what the sched looks like when it gets closer, but I'm sure we can find time for lunch or dinner or something.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, or just a drop by Starbucks to say "hey" and have a mocha, latta, yaya, ya ya.....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2006)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 21, 2006)

mornin' couSON


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> have a mocha, latta, yaya, ya ya.....


isn't that how part of that song Moulon Rouge goes?
 

'Morning little lady!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yep, sure is....I thought it was funny


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2006)

well..it was! 

How's you? Pikes Peak and front range have snow on them! It's purty....
too bad y'all aint here to see it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 21, 2006)

Take a pic for me!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2006)

will see what I can arrange!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 21, 2006)

coolio


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 22, 2006)

Mornin' all!  Bday dinner was awesome last night.  I ate really good all day long and then last night I splurged with 3 glasses of wine, veal picatta w/ grilled veggies and then cheesecake for dessert!!!    Oh My Gaaaaawwwwd!!!  It was all so good and we took some really great pictures, so as soon as I get them from my mother in law, I'll post 'em.

OK, gotta go get some breakfast, so I'll be back in just a bit.

Oh, oh, oh, oh -- I got $200 from my mother in law in a gift card from a local mall -- you can spend this money at any store in this mall, so guess what I'm doing at lunch today???  Go ahead guess!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2006)

gooood morning!
Glad u had a great night!
Dinner sounded good!
plain cheesecake or what kind? I havent had cheesecake in a LONG time... 

hmmm what can a woman do IN A MALL with money.....   

didn't get the pics last night...am gonna have to go back out this afternoon.
Heard on the news last night that they are calling for up to around 12  - 18" of snow in Estes Park today! WAHOO!!!  Ski season is upon us!
y'all should move...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh my gosh.....we'd love to move!  No can do now...may be another 5 years!

Get that picture for me...I'm just dying to be back in CO!

Gotta eat healthy all day today.  Tonight is my hubby's high school reunion and there will be some serious bad food and some serious beer flowin'...I just know it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2006)

tis covered in clouds today...nice storm system going thru. lemme see what I can get for you!

10 year reunion? the 'show off' reunion.
(it's how I refer to it: 1st ten years...every body wants to show of what they've dine since high school)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 22, 2006)

nooo......20 year


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Yeah, or just a drop by Starbucks to say "hey" and have a mocha, latta, yaya, ya ya.....



Man, I hated that movie....

I'll be staying at the Stouffer Renaissance by Love Field.  (Hey, I'm not paying for it!)  I'll working all day Su - Wed, plus Monday night.  I'll get in Saturday around 2, so maybe we can get together sometime Saturday afternoon.  Let me know...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2006)

20? Wow..he musta robbed the cradle! I like him alraeady!
He likes hot rods, and hot, younger women!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi everyone!  Had a great weekend....Friday and Saturday both were spent at the hubby's reunion and it was fun.  It's always good to see old friends!

Slept pretty much all day yesterday because we didn't get home on Sunday morning until about 2:30am!  It was so fun....

OK, back to the grind today -- going shopping at lunch to see if I can find some new shirts -- I need them bad!

Thursday is happy hour for my bday w/ some friends from work.  Friday is out with a couple friend of ours that we haven't seen in a couple of months and then Saturday is dinner with one of my hubby's co-workers that we really like.  Saturday is my bday by the way!

Hope everyone has a good day -- I'll be back later.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey! Good morning!
Sounds like y'all had a great weekend!
I was thinking of you Saturday morning...I was headed to a cow town called, Agate, Colorado for a paintball tourney...and you should have seen Pikes Peak. WOW. However, I didn't have my camera on me..and as usual...i was running late..next storm that comes thru, I will take some shots for you!

You are still on track for your goal for b-day, right? U only hada couple more lbs to go?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2006)

yep doin' good -- I don't think I'm gonna make 5 pounds...but I definitely am going to make my next 5 pound goal!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

I think you will! u know the drill! Drink lots of water; curb the carbs. (ha! say THAT five times fast!)
Keep doing your thing!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2006)

I think it will be fine!  I will probably only get 2 pounds by my bday.  I really haven't been too strict on myself since I'm about to start that detox/weight loss program again next week.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

man...i need to do that....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I was thinking of you Saturday morning...I was headed to a cow town



  Man Burner, you really know how to charm the ladies.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

ok..the presentation could have been better...
but she knew what I meant!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, we actually have a town here called "Cow Town" -- how ridiculou is that ???

Everytime I've ever been on a date (before I got married) when someone wanted to know if I wanted to go to "cow town", I always said no!  If you can't take me somewhere nice, see ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

was that next to: Bovineville?


dang...glad u cleared up that datig thing...thought that maybe the hubby was 'sub-letting' you...and if that were the case...whatcha doing two saturdays from now???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah that was way before I met the hubby!  I wuv my hubby and wouldn't trade him for the world!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Tam looks like you had a great weekend.  I'm betting you are going to have a blast with the gift certificate   I need to catch up with you about a few scarves, I'll send you a message.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2006)

Dev, I pm'd you back!  I did do really good yesterday shopping.  I got 3 shirts and a 3-pc lingerie set -- ALL FOR A LITTLE OVER $80.   

Do I know how to shop or what???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2006)

hey lady!
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2006)

happy Tuesday to you too!

What's happenin'....are you having a good day?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2006)

am okie dokie..was about to boogie and head tothe gym...team lead just put the brakes on that...said: Stick around...great...team meeting of 'bend over, here it comes'....
(going back into shift work..and the shift they are proposing...sucks)
But other than that...am great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2006)

Just tell 'em you've got 20 minutes to spare, but you're meeting with your trainer and you'd like to not be late!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2006)

sounds great on paper..but they are the ones who make it possible to make mortgage payment, etc....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yep...probably right


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello Sister Fitty, hope all is well for you!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 26, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Hello Sister Fitty, hope all is well for you!!!



  An Archie sighting!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2006)

This is Fitty McFit reporting for K-IRON in Texas.  Archy sightings have been streaming into K-IRON all morning long Steve.  1 to 5, 5 to 10 reported that he was in good condition.  Ascending Olympus called to let us know that Archy was doing well and that he quote, unquote "missed everyone".

I'll tell 'ya Steve, the sightings of "Archy" are hotter than the recent sightings of crop circles.
This is Fitty McFit reporting from K-IRON in Texas.  Back to you Steve.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ya like that huh???


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2006)

it was entertaining.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> This is Fitty McFit reporting for K-IRON in Texas.  Archy sightings have been streaming into K-IRON all morning long Steve.  1 to 5, 5 to 10 reported that he was in good condition.  Ascending Olympus called to let us know that Archy was doing well and that he quote, unquote "missed everyone".
> 
> I'll tell 'ya Steve, the sightings of "Archy" are hotter than the recent sightings of crop circles.
> This is Fitty McFit reporting from K-IRON in Texas.  Back to you Steve.



   Good one, I needed that!!! Heres to ya my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2006)

We're just so  happy to have you back sweetie!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2006)

you were in a great mood today!
Hope all is well!
I'm back on peterson AFB...whoop-ti-doo...tighter reins on the network...suprised I am able to get out to here....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2006)

where for out thou, fair maiden?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm here....was busy this morning and have been bombarded with cakes and baloons and gifts and cards and stuff for my bday!  Since tomorrow is my bday, everyone brought stuff to me today.  Wasn't that sweet??

I love my co-workers!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2006)

party naked ...

brought to you by your friendly neighbourhood party ninja.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hmmmm....good idea party ninja!

Thanks  

wink wink


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2006)

How goes is Sister Fitty, gettin ready for your Birthday???
Hope you have a GREAT one!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 29, 2006)

Have a wonderful Birthday Tam!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2006)

Happy birthday, Fitty!!!

BTW, some bad news...my trip to Dallas was cancelled.  I'll be headed to San Fran instead.  (But if you have any suggestions on places to eat or things to see there, I'm listening!)


----------



## Devlin (Sep 30, 2006)

Hope you are having a great Birthday


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2006)

I made a special stop in here just to tell you HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hiya Tam!
Happy B-day!
Hope it was a good one!
LOOK! It's BF.....and she's on-top...ya know..sometimes...it is good being me...


Tomrrow is my final sugury, so I am gonna be out for a few days.
talk at ya when I get back!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 2, 2006)

Awwww, you guys are so sweet to me!  All is well.  Had a really good bday.  Isn't it great to have a birthday and feel (and look) younger?!?!?!?!?!


Hope all is well with everyone today.  I'm supposed to start the program again this week, but I'm not sure when.  I'll have to let you guys know because something else is supposed to come along with it!!!!  da dun dun


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I'm supposed to start the program again this week, but I'm not sure when.  I'll have to let you guys know because something else is supposed to come along with it!!!!  da dun dun



Mystery and intrigue!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 2, 2006)

It's gonna be really great!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm on the edge of my seat, what is it???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, ok...I didn't want to say anything, but it's pretty much a done deal!  I may be on television!!!!! 

I'm not sure how it's all going to work out yet, but the best part about it is -- I'll get paid, rather hefty too, if all works out the way we think it will.  I'm sure it will -- or at least I hope so.

But, I just have to keep the faith and keep praying that it works out -- because we need the money something fierce!

It will be all local, but I'm sure I'll TIVO it or something.
I'll let you all know when, you'll probably at least be able to go to the website and see the information on the interviews.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome, definatly tivo it, Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 3, 2006)

What's the program?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2006)

The same detox program that I just did this summer.  I'm about to start it again.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 3, 2006)

cute, sexy and now ............ a celeb in the making  

morning couSON   Don't forget about us little people.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2006)

Please....  

I think it's only going to be like 3 times.  They are going to follow us through the program, so they'll do an introductory, a check in, and then the final reveal!

I'm hoping I get down to about 105 with this time around.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey its 3 more times than me, that alone makes you a celebrity in my book!!! Wishing you nothing but the best Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yooooooooooooooooooooo chickie.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2006)

ooooh!!! I know a famous person!
Hey..when you make it to Hollywood...hook me up w/ Allysa Milano? puh-lease?


Hiya Tam!
Good luck with it!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2006)

Dear Jodie ...

I regretfully have to ask you could please change your avi.  I am not as productive at work as I should be due to the nature and position of your avi.   

sincerely yours,
NT


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, too NT me....uh.....I mean, te moo NT.....uh....yeah, me too


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 4, 2006)

How goes it Sister Fitty???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ummmm....it goes okay I guess.  Don't know yet when the program is going to start, so I may be looking at a part-time job here soon.  Even if it is just for a month or so.

But, I'm okay with that.  I know I just need to keep the faith and all will turn out okay.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2006)

hey lady!
Happy Hump Day!
Hope it was a good day for you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 6, 2006)

Happy Friday everyone!!!



Hope you're all doing well today.  Things are okay here...not much going on today -- am thinking about finishing my little book though...I'll let you guys read it once I start more on it.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

u are writing a book? What's it about?
how's you?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2006)

The burden of hotness?  Maybe that's what Billie has been doing in her spare time.  Are y'all collaborating on this?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

..with pics!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ha!  The burden of hotness....you are too funny Py!

No, it's called The Memoirs of a Dallas Personal Assistant.  Remember when I worked for that Philanthropist about 2 1/2 yrs ago???  Well, it's about that and if any of you guys remember all of the crap I went through with her....you know I should write a book.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 9, 2006)

Alright all, I found out today that we will start the program next week....which is really good because I'm out of town Thursday and  Friday and I really want to give this a good go of it, just like last time.

This should really be good!  I'm very excited about it.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

hey lady!
How's you?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2006)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mornin' all!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2006)

where've ya been?
(pppssst...answer your phone sometime.....)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2006)

I saw that you called....sorry.  I was in a meeting and busy a lot of yesterday.

What's up with everyone this Hump Day?  It's a good day, I actually got up and worked out this morning!!  
And tomorrow we leave for Austin.  We're going to have so much fun this weekend!

OK, gotta go get some food now!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2006)

Got the go ahead on the program...we start on Wednesday.  I will give you guys more information before then.

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I saw that you called....sorry. I was in a meeting and busy a lot of yesterday.
> 
> What's up with everyone this Hump Day? It's a good day, I actually got up and worked out this morning!!
> And tomorrow we leave for Austin. We're going to have so much fun this weekend!
> ...


does this mean you actually worked out...or did some co-ed cardio?

Glad u liked the pics! Good luck on this diet!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

pre-emptive: HAPPY MONDAY MORNING!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi all!  We had such a wonderful trip this weekend!!  And the Longhorns won, so what more could a girl ask for???

Lots of good food, good drinks and co-ed cardio!!!  Yeah Me!!!   

We start the program on Wednesday and they are going to film me at about 10:40.  I can't wait too, I'm so ready to be back on that program and lose some more weight.
More later


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2006)

morning couSON


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello Sister Fitty, sorry havn't been able to mail that off yet, I will, I apologize!!! Hope all is well for my TV Star!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Fitty!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 16, 2006)

hey lady!
Hope your week has gotten off to a great start!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2006)

where for out thou, fair maiden?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 18, 2006)

new journal -- please see my journal called "21 days"


----------

